# Mullet variations???



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I saw some folks castnetting "mullet minnows" at the wall. These fish were silvery in color. No stripes were noticeable. Their lips were darkish maroon in color.

Now the ones I have purchased at the Lynnhaven Pier seem to have been darker in color and....if I recall correctly...they had lines/stripes on them. They were frozen...so I'm not sure if that may have had an effect on the pier bought ones coloring.

Is there a difference in the "mullet" types? 
If so....does anyone have pic links showing the visual differences between the types found in local waters....finger/jumping/mullet minnows?

Thanks


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thrifty..*

Most mullet found in local waters are striped mullet or black mullet By "jumping mullet","cob mullet",and "finger mullet",folks are just discribing sizes,most are speaking of the striped mullet,which is local.. 

I am going to try to find a pic of the silver mullet which really has no stripes,but the nose is very pointy in shape compaired to striped mullet..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I "think" I'm right here,if not someone jump in..*

What I am calling a silver mullet,they are calling a fantail mullet these are commonly used by offshore fishermen for rigging trying to catch marlin and such..


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks DD. 

The striped one is what I've used. Haven't tried the silvery one yet. The guy called em mullet minnows and they look similar to the pic you posted. When I saw em castnetted from a distance....my first thought was mehnadden/bunker. The had that bright shine....even thru the netting. But upon closer inspection...i saw the body shape was like that of a striped mullet. Just with a more silverish color. They didn't seem to be as scaley either.

Seems this mystery is solved. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Finger Mullet 2-5"
and Cobb Mullet 5"+?Right?
How many sizes of Mullet are there from1-15"?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BigJeff823 said:


> Finger Mullet 2-5"
> and Cobb Mullet 5"+?Right?
> How many sizes of Mullet are there from1-15"?


 It's all a matter of opinion on the sizes.. 

Me,I call a finger up to 6 or 7 inches,a cob is up to about 15 inches,then ya get jumpin mullet which are about 2 maybe 3lb,THEN there's what I call "horse mullet" that I've seen as big as 6lb!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would think the term Finger refers to the size of your finger.Which would be 2-5".I call anything bigger a Cobb cause it compares with the sizes of corn cobbs.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Yeah,kinda*

But,a 6 or 7in mullet is a dern small cob in my book,ain't gonna keep the pickers off as well as a 10 to 15in cob head would...


----------

